# Interview At CMH Multan(Or Lahore) Medical College



## Ishaq.amir (Aug 29, 2016)

This to all those who have applied or studying in CMH MULTAN(or lahore) medical college what will be the questions asked in interview? And what are the Test conducted in medical checkup ?


----------



## aman04 (Oct 29, 2016)

Wow have you been called for an interview? :!:
What's your aggregate and did you apply on SAT basis? Have they mentioned when they're releasing the merit lists?


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

Are the merit lists out ??


----------



## Hussainraza1499 (Sep 1, 2016)

You got call from Cmh...


----------



## Ishaq.amir (Aug 29, 2016)

No i didnt get any call for interviews 
YES,I applied on basis of SAT2 
I got a call they asked to visit the college for comfirmation on 21st Nov 
If you want more details PM me


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Ishaq.amir said:


> No i didnt get any call for interviews
> YES,I applied on basis of SAT2
> I got a call they asked to visit the college for comfirmation on 21st Nov
> If you want more details PM me


What was your aggregate?


----------



## Ishaq.amir (Aug 29, 2016)

71.6% for oversea(SAT2 BASIS)


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Ishaq.amir said:


> 71.6% for oversea(SAT2 BASIS)


Makes sense


----------



## Ishaq.amir (Aug 29, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Makes sense


Have you applied in CIMS (cmh multan) as well ?
Whats your aggregate ?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Ishaq.amir said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Makes sense
> ...


Applied in bds cmh Lahore aggregate is 81.5something and at this point I am pretty much hopeless that I won't get in. I am pretty much screwed. I am eligible for overseas but sadly I can't pay enough.


----------



## Hanya (Jan 14, 2014)

Spoderman said:


> Applied in bds cmh Lahore aggregate is 81.5something and at this point I am pretty much hopeless that I won't get in. I am pretty much screwed. I am eligible for overseas but sadly I can't pay enough.


Did u apply in other colleges?


----------



## Shady (Oct 5, 2016)

I did apply in CIMS. With an agg of 82.3% (on local seat). But haven't recieved a call or email yet. What I've heard that last year closing merit for local mbbs was 78 or 79.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Ishaq.amir said:
> 
> 
> > Spoderman said:
> ...


You shouldve tried in Islamabad MCs their merit is lower. Also if you applied in UHS and a centralized merit list comes out you'll get into one of the good ones like Continental or Rashid Latif in local seats. 
You'll get into BDS too no problem.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Ishaq.amir said:
> ...


Well by low merit I meant 66 in aggregate lolz 
So realistically my only chance is BDS cmh and even that isn't a perfect yes the merit might sky rocket the court might rule in favour of pmdc, the odds are not in my favour 
In a nutshell, I my friend am screwed..


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > Spoderman said:
> ...


Wait what *confused* So your merit is 81 on Sat 2 basis and 66 on Mcat basis?
Well you can take a gap year? I did it. It was enlightening. :3


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > alpacawayoflife said:
> ...


Yea that's exactly what it is 
And if I take a gap year I most prolly might kill myself off due to boredom and I really don't want to do that, plus when Pakistanis decide to kill themselves it's not pretty and they end up taking people with them so I think I'll do something else most prolly DPT or I could do bachelors in watching TV series, eating pizza and doing nothing all day but sadly they don't give you a degree for that so its just DPT for now


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > Spoderman said:
> ...


Hahah yeah. I've watched so many shows I dont even want to look at my laptop anymore. I was real stubborn SOB and didnt listen to my parents when they wanted me to do private last year.
So where will you do DPT from?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

No idea most prolly university of Lahore 
I'll apply in the Feburary session
But for now I am hoping I get into cmh


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Ayy that's the spirit!
I'm gonna assume you're watching some season rn. It's light out now.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Spoderman said:


> No idea most prolly university of Lahore
> I'll apply in the Feburary session
> But for now I am hoping I get into cmh


 I think you have a very good chance in BDS ,as lists are not centralised everyone applies ever where MBBS is usually the first choice students drop out as soon as they get a seat in MBBS somewhere , in CMH students even joined in January reason being a lot left for CMH multan , you will have an added benefit of students who waited for CMH but had to leave due to missing out on other colleges , they have probably gone to lmdc ,smdc fmh etc


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> Ayy that's the spirit!
> I'm gonna assume you're watching some season rn. It's light out now.


Well I started the office and the first season is kind of lame but I am gonna watch the second season too and see whether it's worth watching, I have run out of good series to watch


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

hmalik said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > No idea most prolly university of Lahore
> ...


It's not much of an advantage considering the central induction policy will most likely work and the merit list for cmh will be out the same time as the merit lists for uhs affiliated unis cuz hearing on 29th cmh gets its answer soon after cup merit list 1st so there won't be much of a time difference


----------



## Ishaq.amir (Aug 29, 2016)

Any updates ?


----------



## Ishaq.amir (Aug 29, 2016)

Can any one tell me what are the questions asked in cmh interview and what all medical checkup are done ?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Ishaq.amir said:


> Can any one tell me what are the questions asked in cmh interview and what all medical checkup are done ?


The interview is just a formality, you have already got admission so don't worry about the questions , medical checkup is a routein thing, as you will be dealing with patients it's a requirement , cmh lahore has still not done the check ups from last year, e.g hepatitis etc kind of tests


----------



## Ishaq.amir (Aug 29, 2016)

Do i need to revise my textbooks ? Or anything to prepare myself ? Im oversea !Can you PM me your whatsapp no. Or fb id ? I got some questions


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Ishaq.amir said:


> Do i need to revise my textbooks ? Or anything to prepare myself ? Im oversea !Can you PM me your whatsapp no. Or fb id ? I got some questions


 You don't have to revise anything ,they will probably ask what your father does and silly questions like that, that's what they asked in cmh lahore and multan is the same I guess

- - - Updated - - -



Ishaq.amir said:


> Do i need to revise my textbooks ? Or anything to prepare myself ? Im oversea !Can you PM me your whatsapp no. Or fb id ? I got some questions


 You don't have to revise anything ,they will probably ask what your father does and silly questions like that, that's what they asked in cmh lahore and multan is the same I guess


----------



## Ishaq.amir (Aug 29, 2016)

Ohh okay. Well im probably very good at that thing 
Btw i heard the college is very strict. The guy sitting for admision was saying if you miss a lecture there is 500rs fine and blah blah


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Ishaq.amir said:


> Ohh okay. Well im probably very good at that thing
> Btw i heard the college is very strict. The guy sitting for admision was saying if you miss a lecture there is 500rs fine and blah blah


Well cmh lahore is very strict and im sure multan is aswel, but it's for your own good, they have a very strict 75% attendance policy , so better to take studies serious from day one,


----------



## Ishaq.amir (Aug 29, 2016)

So its like you just got study sleeping and eating in life ? Like literally ._. ?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Ishaq.amir said:


> So its like you just got study sleeping and eating in life ? Like literally ._. ?


Yes literally , but that's what you get when you choose medicine ,


----------



## Ishaq.amir (Aug 29, 2016)

Ok thanks alot bro <3


----------

